# wpa_gui : Could not get status

## Newbie_7zxr

Hi.

im newbie in gentoo world.

i run wpa_gui and ive this:

gentoo could not get status from wpa_supplicant.

i dont know whats need to detect the problem.

any help ?

----------

## DONAHUE

run 

```
ifconfig -a
```

if a wireless interface shows in the output, the kernel sees your NIC and can connect a driver to it, does a wireless interface appear?

Do you have a wired connection so you can post from the booted gentoo system?

----------

## Newbie_7zxr

ifconfig -a

```

enp1s0: flags=4098<BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether f4:6d:04:be:4f:ae  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 54  bytes 3532 (3.4 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 54  bytes 3532 (3.4 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp2s0: flags=4098<BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 48:5d:60:fd:fe:4a  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

/etc/init.d/net.wlp2s0 start

```

* Bringing up interface wlp2s0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlp2s0 ...

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

Line 995: unknown EAP method 'SIM'

You may need to add support for this EAP method during wpa_supplicant

build time configuration.

See README for more information.

Line 995: failed to parse eap 'SIM'.

Line 998: failed to parse network block.

Line 1041: unknown EAP method 'IKEV2'

You may need to add support for this EAP method during wpa_supplicant

build time configuration.

See README for more information.

Line 1041: failed to parse eap 'IKEV2'.

Line 1044: failed to parse network block.

Line 1050: unknown EAP method 'FAST'

You may need to add support for this EAP method during wpa_supplicant

build time configuration.

See README for more information.

Line 1050: failed to parse eap 'FAST'.

Line 1056: failed to parse network block.

Line 1061: unknown EAP method 'FAST'

You may need to add support for this EAP method during wpa_supplicant

build time configuration.

See README for more information.

Line 1061: failed to parse eap 'FAST'.

Line 1067: failed to parse network block.

Failed to read or parse configuration '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'.

 *   start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant'                            [ !! ]

 * ERROR: net.wlp2s0 failed to start
```

/etc/conf.d/net

```

config_wlp2s0="dhcp"

dns_domain_lo="homenetwork"

modules="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlp2s0="-Dmadwifi"

```

----------

## umka69

Did you create /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf?

If yes share it and show "ls -l /etc/wpa_supplicant" output.

If no create it add a content down here and try again.

```
ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

update_config=1
```

----------

## Newbie_7zxr

 *umka69 wrote:*   

> Did you create /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf?
> 
> If yes share it and show "ls -l /etc/wpa_supplicant" output.
> 
> If no create it add a content down here and try again.
> ...

 

yes, i create it. but, unfortunatly, i dont know, how to edit it.

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

update_config=1

```

ls -l /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

total 52

-rwxr-xr-x   root   root 1407 Jan 27 19:25 wpa_cli.sh

-rw-------    root   root 47277 Feb 8 04:09 wpa_supplicant.conf

```

Last edited by Newbie_7zxr on Fri Feb 07, 2014 2:07 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## umka69

OMG! Remove coments man...    :Mad: 

It is an example. Remove all exept this. 

```
ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant 

update_config=1
```

Now try to run. 

```
# chmod 755 /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_suppicant.conf 
```

----------

## Newbie_7zxr

 *umka69 wrote:*   

> OMG! Remove coments man...   
> 
> It is an example. Remove all exept this. 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Dear umka69, i do your instruction.

but, my problem still there.

i ran again wpa_gui, and ive :

Could not get status from wpa_supplicant

----------

## umka69

Can you show "# rc-service wpa_supplicant start" output?

----------

## Newbie_7zxr

 *umka69 wrote:*   

> Can you show "# rc-service wpa_supplicant start" output?

 

yeah, sure.

```

rc-service wpa_supplicant start

 * Starting WPA Supplicant Daemon ...

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

ioctl[SIOCSIWMODE]: Operation not supported

ioctl[SIOCGIWRANGE]: Operation not supported

ioctl[SIOCGIWMODE]: Operation not supported

ioctl[SIOCSIWAP]: Operation not supported

ioctl[SIOCSIWESSID]: Operation not supported

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODE]: Operation not supported

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODE]: Operation not supported

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODE]: Operation not supported

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODE]: Operation not supported

```

----------

## umka69

It is kernel problem. Your kernel need wireless driver. WEXT for example.

First of all you need to find on the Internet what driver you need.

To get information about your hardware try...

```
# emerge --ask pciutils

# lspci -nn
```

Finally you just enable it in the kernel. 

It is usually in (network -> wireless) section of menuconfig.

----------

## Newbie_7zxr

 *umka69 wrote:*   

> It is kernel problem. Your kernel need wireless driver. WEXT for example.
> 
> First of all you need to find on the Internet what driver you need.
> 
> To get information about your hardware try...
> ...

 

Dear umka69, Many thanks for your help.

i ran your command and the output is here :

```

00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D4xx/D5xx/N4xx/N5xx DMI Bridge [8086:a010]

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D4xx/D5xx/N4xx/N5xx Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:a011]

00:02.1 Display controller [0380]: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D4xx/D5xx/N4xx/N5xx Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:a012]

00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller [8086:27d8] (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 1 [8086:27d0] (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 2 [8086:27d2] (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 4 [8086:27d6] (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #1 [8086:27c8] (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #2 [8086:27c9] (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #3 [8086:27ca] (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #4 [8086:27cb] (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB2 EHCI Controller [8086:27cc] (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge [8086:2448] (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge [0601]: Intel Corporation NM10 Family LPC Controller [8086:27bc] (rev 02)

00:1f.2 SATA controller [0106]: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family SATA Controller [AHCI mode] [8086:27c1] (rev 02)

01:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Qualcomm Atheros AR8152 v2.0 Fast Ethernet [1969:2062] (rev c1)

02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter [14e4:4727] (rev 01)

```

can you tell me, what exactly need to be selected ?

cause im think, i select all of them. 

also, i ran "ifconfig wlp2s0 up" gentoo return nothing.

after that, i ran "iw wlp2s0 scan" and gentoo shows nearby access point.

tnx again.

----------

## umka69

It seems you need wext or nl80211.

Switch bought by runung menuconfig.

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig

.............................

kernel configuration

.............................

# make && make modules_install

# cp arch/YOURARCH/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-VERSION-gentoo 
```

WEXT enable: http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NetworkManager

nl80211 enable: (it is next to the wext)

Your /etc/conf.d/net must be like mine. 

Sure. Another interface and maybe another config_**

Switching between the drivers by replacing wpa_supplicant_** value.

```
modules_wlp3s0="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlp3s0="-Dwext"

config_wlp3s0="dhcp"
```

Read this too. http://acx100.erley.org/stable.html

----------

## DONAHUE

madwifi is the wrong wpa_supplicant driver for your broadcom chip. Your brcm4313 requires extra care in kernel configuration. dns_domain_lo="homenetwork"  in /etc/conf.d/net causes unneeded and destructive overwrites of /etc/resolv.conf

```
emerge dhcpcd rfkill
```

 Edit the kernel menuconfig: (do these in the order listed, "<M> BCMA support" must be selected for the "<M>   Broadcom IEEE802.11n PCIe SoftMAC WLAN driver" choice to appear ;; "<M>   Broadcom IEEE802.11n PCIe SoftMAC WLAN driver" is the only selection you should make under " [*]   Wireless LAN  --->" unless you have other wifi NIC's::  *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers  --->
> 
> Broadcom specific AMBA  --->
> 
> <M> BCMA support                                                       
> ...

  Then recompile and install the new kernel. then edit /etc/conf.d/net to:  *Quote:*   

> modules_wlp2s0="wpa_supplicant"
> 
> wpa_supplicant_wlp2s0="-Dnl80211"
> 
> wpa_timeout_wlp2s0=30
> ...

  Then edit /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf to:

 *Quote:*   

> DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel
> 
> ap_scan=1
> 
> update_config=1

  Then 

```
reboot
```

 then run wpa_gui to configure and save your network. Neither dhcpcd nor wpa_supplicant should be in a run level.  put net.wlp2s0 in the default run level for automatic start at boot. run 

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlp2s0 restart

wpa_gui
```

edit: wlan0 to wlp2s0 where appearing

----------

## Newbie_7zxr

Dear DONAHUE, i do all your instruction.

i ran wpa_supplicant from root-mode, but unfortunatly, ive : Could not get status from wpa_supplicant !

iw wlp2s0 scan, still working and shows Access Point.

----------

## DONAHUE

does ifconfig show an ipaddress assigned to wlp2s0?

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlp2s0 restart | wgetpaste

dmesg | wgetpaste
```

 and post the urls returned please

----------

## Newbie_7zxr

/etc/init.d/net.wlp2s0 restart

```
* Bringing up interface wlp2s0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlp2s0 ...

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

Line 1: unknown global field 'DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel'.

Line 1: Invalid configuration line 'DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel'.

Failed to read or parse configuration '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'.

 *   start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant'                            [ !! ]

 * ERROR: net.wlp2s0 failed to start
```

dmesg

```
[    1.543788] pci 0000:00:1c.3: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0x80400000-0x805fffff 64bit pref]

[    1.543883] pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 7: assigned [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

[    1.543971] pci 0000:00:1c.1: BAR 7: assigned [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    1.544059] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 04]

[    1.544143] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

[    1.544233] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0x80000000-0x801fffff]

[    1.544325] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0x80200000-0x803fffff 64bit pref]

[    1.544423] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 02-03]

[    1.544507] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    1.544597] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff]

[    1.544689] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xf0000000-0xf6ffffff 64bit pref]

[    1.544786] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    1.544869] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    1.544959] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xf7f00000-0xf7ffffff]

[    1.545050] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0x80400000-0x805fffff 64bit pref]

[    1.545148] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 05]

[    1.545249] pci 0000:00:1c.0: enabling device (0104 -> 0107)

[    1.545477] pci 0000:00:1c.1: enabling device (0106 -> 0107)

[    1.545767] pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.545776] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    1.545781] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    1.545786] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    1.545791] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000dffff]

[    1.545796] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0x7f700000-0xfed8ffff]

[    1.545801] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 0 [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

[    1.545806] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 1 [mem 0x80000000-0x801fffff]

[    1.545812] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 2 [mem 0x80200000-0x803fffff 64bit pref]

[    1.545817] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    1.545822] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff]

[    1.545827] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 [mem 0xf0000000-0xf6ffffff 64bit pref]

[    1.545832] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    1.545838] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xf7f00000-0xf7ffffff]

[    1.545843] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0x80400000-0x805fffff 64bit pref]

[    1.545849] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    1.545853] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    1.545859] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    1.545864] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 7 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000dffff]

[    1.545869] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 8 [mem 0x7f700000-0xfed8ffff]

[    1.545951] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    1.546366] TCP established hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    1.546511] TCP bind hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    1.546648] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 8192)

[    1.546773] TCP: reno registered

[    1.546850] UDP hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

[    1.546945] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

[    1.547194] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    1.547305] pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device

[    1.548396] PCI: CLS 32 bytes, default 64

[    1.548511] Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...

[    2.716893] Freeing initrd memory: 3784k freed

[    2.720253] apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16ac)

[    2.720345] apm: disabled - APM is not SMP safe.

[    2.721237] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[    2.721347] type=2000 audit(1391861641.720:1): initialized

[    2.758722] bounce pool size: 64 pages

[    2.758810] HugeTLB registered 4 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    2.759021] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

[    2.759152] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    2.759467] squashfs: version 4.0 (2009/01/31) Phillip Lougher

[    2.759681] msgmni has been set to 1729

[    2.760293] async_tx: api initialized (async)

[    2.760491] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 252)

[    2.760583] io scheduler noop registered

[    2.760658] io scheduler deadline registered

[    2.760750] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    2.764469] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X

[    2.764679] pcieport 0000:00:1c.1: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X

[    2.764882] pcieport 0000:00:1c.3: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

[    2.765349] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    2.768042] isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

[    3.124600] isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

[    3.124682] ioatdma: Intel(R) QuickData Technology Driver 4.00

[    3.130253] brd: module loaded

[    3.133103] loop: module loaded

[    3.133194] Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

[    3.133923] iscsi: registered transport (tcp)

[    3.138555] scsi0 : pata_legacy

[    3.138868] ata1: PATA max PIO4 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 irq 14

[    3.291506] scsi1 : pata_legacy

[    3.291785] ata2: PATA max PIO4 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 irq 15

[    3.450808] eql: Equalizer2002: Simon Janes (simon@ncm.com) and David S. Miller (davem@redhat.com)

[    3.451585] i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    3.470335] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    3.470426] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    3.470953] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    3.471675] md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

[    3.471758] md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

[    3.471838] md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

[    3.471919] md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

[    3.471999] md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

[    3.472081] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    3.472328] hidraw: raw HID events driver (C) Jiri Kosina

[    3.473579] TCP: cubic registered

[    3.473658] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    3.473748] lib80211: common routines for IEEE802.11 drivers

[    3.473831] lib80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

[    3.473834] lib80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

[    3.473836] lib80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

[    3.473838] lib80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'

[    3.474338] Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

[    3.474809] registered taskstats version 1

[    3.475459] drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)

[    3.475783] Freeing unused kernel memory: 488k freed

[    3.492390] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input0

[    3.720055] tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 1666.476 MHz

[    3.720064] Switching to clocksource tsc

[    4.393000] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

[    4.393296] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: irq 43 for MSI/MSI-X

[    4.393459] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 4 ports 3 Gbps 0x1 impl SATA mode

[    4.393467] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq pm led clo pio slum part 

[    4.393475] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    4.397187] scsi2 : ahci

[    4.397998] scsi3 : ahci

[    4.398527] scsi4 : ahci

[    4.399159] scsi5 : ahci

[    4.399775] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xf7cf7800 port 0xf7cf7900 irq 43

[    4.399783] ata4: DUMMY

[    4.399787] ata5: DUMMY

[    4.399790] ata6: DUMMY

[    4.740049] ata3: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    4.741638] ata3.00: unexpected _GTF length (8)

[    4.741884] ata3.00: ATA-8: Hitachi HTS543225A7A384, ESBOA60W, max UDMA/133

[    4.741891] ata3.00: 488397168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    4.742905] ata3.00: unexpected _GTF length (8)

[    4.743139] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    4.743366] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Hitachi HTS54322 ESBO PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    4.744403] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 488397168 512-byte logical blocks: (250 GB/232 GiB)

[    4.744615] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    4.744625] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    4.744716] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    4.826386]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 >

[    4.829750] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    5.043768] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    5.304864] NCR53c406a: no available ports found

[    5.824418] scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

[    5.908231] GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.05

[    5.942136] input: ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input1

[    6.590066] Failed initialization of WD-7000 SCSI card!

[    6.844133] imm: Version 2.05 (for Linux 2.4.0)

[    7.186590] sym53c416.c: Version 1.0.0-ac

[    7.401671] Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.20

[    7.401676] Copyright (c) 1999-2008 LSI Corporation

[    7.527930] Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.20

[    7.633103] Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.20

[    7.719158] Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.20

[    7.780407] 3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.003.

[    7.842462] 3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.014.

[    7.905379] Compaq SMART2 Driver (v 2.6.0)

[    8.023189] HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.26)

[    8.223872] Adaptec aacraid driver 1.2-0[30200]-ms

[    8.371176] megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

[    8.374573] megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

[    8.505705] megasas: 06.506.00.00-rc1 Sat. Feb. 9 17:00:00 PDT 2013

[    8.581515] qla2xxx [0000:00:00.0]-0005: : QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver: 8.05.00.03-k.

[    8.676435] Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel SCSI driver 8.3.39

[    8.676440] Copyright(c) 2004-2009 Emulex.  All rights reserved.

[    8.842013] aic94xx: Adaptec aic94xx SAS/SATA driver version 1.0.3 loaded

[    8.978373] ACPI: bus type USB registered

[    8.978975] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    8.979463] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    8.979704] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    8.984280] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    8.989493] ehci-pci: EHCI PCI platform driver

[    8.989789] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

[    8.989815] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

[    8.989833] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    8.989857] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

[    8.993785] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

[    8.993830] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xf7cf7c00

[    9.010026] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    9.010072] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    9.010078] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    9.010083] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    9.010087] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 3.10.25-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    9.010091] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.7

[    9.010719] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    9.010740] hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

[    9.184875] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    9.264145] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    9.264418] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    9.264429] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    9.264453] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    9.264509] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x0000d400

[    9.264614] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    9.264623] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    9.264629] usb usb2: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    9.264636] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 3.10.25-gentoo uhci_hcd

[    9.264641] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

[    9.265243] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    9.265261] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    9.265811] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    9.265820] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    9.265839] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    9.265908] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x0000d480

[    9.265985] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    9.265990] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    9.265995] usb usb3: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    9.265999] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 3.10.25-gentoo uhci_hcd

[    9.266003] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.1

[    9.266961] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    9.266984] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    9.267356] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    9.267364] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

[    9.267385] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    9.267453] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000d800

[    9.267533] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    9.267539] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    9.267543] usb usb4: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    9.267548] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 3.10.25-gentoo uhci_hcd

[    9.267552] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.2

[    9.268437] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    9.268464] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    9.268873] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: setting latency timer to 64

[    9.268881] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

[    9.268896] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    9.268964] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0x0000d880

[    9.269041] usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    9.269046] usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    9.269051] usb usb5: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    9.269055] usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 3.10.25-gentoo uhci_hcd

[    9.269059] usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.3

[    9.270115] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    9.270131] hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    9.330154] usb 1-6: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    9.350313] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    9.518237] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    9.518244] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[   10.240994] device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

[   10.241288] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.24.0-ioctl (2013-01-15) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[   10.397727] usb 1-6: New USB device found, idVendor=13d3, idProduct=5702

[   10.397737] usb 1-6: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=1, SerialNumber=2

[   10.397745] usb 1-6: Product: USB2.0 UVC VGA WebCam

[   10.397750] usb 1-6: Manufacturer: Azurewave

[   10.397756] usb 1-6: SerialNumber: 200901010001

[   10.922567] md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

[   10.950130] usb 5-1: new full-speed USB device number 2 using uhci_hcd

[   11.006143] md: linear personality registered for level -1

[   11.089961] md: multipath personality registered for level -4

[   11.134001] usb 5-1: New USB device found, idVendor=13d3, idProduct=3315

[   11.134013] usb 5-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[   11.134020] usb 5-1: Product: Bluetooth module

[   11.134027] usb 5-1: Manufacturer: Broadcom Corp

[   11.134034] usb 5-1: SerialNumber: 74F06DD9CA5A

[   11.332142] bio: create slab <bio-1> at 1

[   11.332520] Btrfs loaded

[   11.427372] JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

[   11.561142] RPC: Registered named UNIX socket transport module.

[   11.561147] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[   11.561150] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[   11.561153] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[   11.583545] Key type dns_resolver registered

[   11.713320] SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

[   11.811829] fuse init (API version 7.22)

[   11.907151] e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-NAPI

[   11.907157] e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[   12.034698] pps_core: LinuxPPS API ver. 1 registered

[   12.034705] pps_core: Software ver. 5.3.6 - Copyright 2005-2007 Rodolfo Giometti <giometti@linux.it>

[   12.037893] PTP clock support registered

[   12.589055] EXT3-fs (sda5): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

[   12.589395] EXT2-fs (sda5): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

[   12.603257] UDF-fs: warning (device sda5): udf_fill_super: No partition found (2)

[   12.642818] EXT4-fs (sda5): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[   15.101395] systemd-udevd[11409]: starting version 208

[   15.853574] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input2

[   15.858703] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

[   15.858933] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input3

[   15.859061] ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]

[   15.859266] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input4

[   15.859374] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[   15.859584] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input5

[   15.859689] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[   15.886524] wmi: Mapper loaded

[   15.939143] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

[   15.941013] shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4

[   16.010445] ACPI: Deprecated procfs I/F for AC is loaded, please retry with CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER cleared

[   16.010606] ACPI: AC Adapter [AC0] (on-line)

[   16.012144] ACPI: Requesting acpi_cpufreq

[   16.021280] rtc_cmos 00:02: RTC can wake from S4

[   16.021591] rtc_cmos 00:02: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[   16.021647] rtc_cmos 00:02: alarms up to one month, y3k, 114 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[   16.059554] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[   16.092916] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

[   16.092938] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-2 state

[   16.092950] tsc: Marking TSC unstable due to TSC halts in idle

[   16.092964] ACPI: acpi_idle registered with cpuidle

[   16.094127] Switching to clocksource hpet

[   16.145770] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel GMA3150 Chipset

[   16.145911] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected gtt size: 524288K total, 262144K mappable

[   16.146064] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 8192K stolen memory

[   16.146504] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xd0000000

[   16.162784] ACPI: Deprecated procfs I/F for battery is loaded, please retry with CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER cleared

[   16.162809] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

[   16.167912] thermal LNXTHERM:00: registered as thermal_zone0

[   16.167920] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ00] (72 C)

[   16.270638] bcma: bus0: Found chip with id 0x4313, rev 0x01 and package 0x08

[   16.270676] bcma: bus0: Core 0 found: ChipCommon (manuf 0x4BF, id 0x800, rev 0x24, class 0x0)

[   16.270704] bcma: bus0: Core 1 found: IEEE 802.11 (manuf 0x4BF, id 0x812, rev 0x18, class 0x0)

[   16.270756] bcma: bus0: Core 2 found: PCIe (manuf 0x4BF, id 0x820, rev 0x11, class 0x0)

[   16.291764] microcode: CPU0 sig=0x106ca, pf=0x4, revision=0x107

[   16.292099] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input6

[   16.292843] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[   16.296537] bcma: bus0: Bus registered

[    6.106907] qlogicfas: no cards were found, please specify I/O address and IRQ using iobase= and irq= options

[   16.336984] ACPI Warning: 

[   16.336992] 0x00000828-0x0000082f SystemIO conflicts with Region \PMIO 1 (20130328/utaddress-251)

[   16.337000] ACPI Warning: 0x00000828-0x0000082f SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.PCI0.SBRG.IELK.GPSE 2 (20130328/utaddress-251)

[   16.337010] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[   16.337015] ACPI Warning: 0x000004b0-0x000004bf SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.PCI0.SBRG.GPBX 1 (20130328/utaddress-251)

[   16.337023] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[   16.337026] ACPI Warning: 0x00000480-0x000004af SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.PCI0.SBRG.GPBX 1 (20130328/utaddress-251)

[   16.337035] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[   16.337037] lpc_ich: Resource conflict(s) found affecting gpio_ich

[   16.342110] atl1c 0000:01:00.0: version 1.0.1.1-NAPI

[   16.363424] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

[   16.467880] microcode: CPU1 sig=0x106ca, pf=0x4, revision=0x107

[   16.479857] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[   16.510439] systemd-udevd[11435]: renamed network interface eth0 to enp1s0

[   16.545610] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[   16.557685] [drm] Memory usable by graphics device = 512M

[   16.557704] i915 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64

[   16.558229] i915 0000:00:02.0: irq 45 for MSI/MSI-X

[   16.558259] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 1 (10.10.2010).

[   16.558263] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[   16.558402] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:00:02.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=io+mem:owns=io+mem

[   16.632506] iTCO_vendor_support: vendor-support=0

[   16.633396] iTCO_wdt: Intel TCO WatchDog Timer Driver v1.10

[   16.633461] iTCO_wdt: Found a NM10 TCO device (Version=2, TCOBASE=0x0860)

[   16.633768] iTCO_wdt: initialized. heartbeat=30 sec (nowayout=0)

[   16.792137] [drm] initialized overlay support

[   16.833328] fbcon: inteldrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[   16.828992] asus_wmi: ASUS WMI generic driver loaded

[   16.869169] asus_wmi: Initialization: 0x0

[   16.869244] asus_wmi: BIOS WMI version: 0.8

[   16.869388] asus_wmi: SFUN value: 0x0

[   16.871009] input: Eee PC WMI hotkeys as /devices/platform/eeepc-wmi/input/input7

[   17.480383] brcmsmac bcma0:0: mfg 4bf core 812 rev 24 class 0 irq 17

[   17.607642] Console: switching 

[   17.607645] to colour frame buffer device 128x37

[   17.615420] i915 0000:00:02.0: fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device

[   17.615427] i915 0000:00:02.0: registered panic notifier

[   17.622837] acpi device:2c: registered as cooling_device2

[   17.622938] ACPI: Video Device [VGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[   17.623128] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input8

[   17.623321] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0

[   17.870274] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel_ht'

[   17.970208] systemd-udevd[11434]: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlp2s0

[   18.418665] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[   18.418670] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[   18.418675] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   18.418679] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   18.418683] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   18.418687] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   18.418690] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   18.418754] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: US

[   18.425734] cfg80211: Regulatory domain changed to country: US

[   18.425739] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[   18.425744] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2700 mBm)

[   18.425748] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 1700 mBm)

[   18.425751] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   18.425755] cfg80211:   (5490000 KHz - 5600000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   18.425759] cfg80211:   (5650000 KHz - 5710000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   18.425763] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 3000 mBm)

[   18.425766] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 4000 mBm)

[   18.971210] asus_wmi: Backlight controlled by ACPI video driver

[   20.400405] EXT4-fs (sda5): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[   20.699619] Adding 1951860k swap on /dev/sda8.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1951860k 

[   25.227107] brcmsmac bcma0:0: brcms_ops_bss_info_changed: qos enabled: false (implement)

[   25.227120] brcmsmac bcma0:0: brcms_ops_config: change power-save mode: false (implement)

[   25.238989] atl1c 0000:01:00.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[   50.201556] EXT4-fs (sda5): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

[  132.090049] usb 2-2: new low-speed USB device number 2 using uhci_hcd

[  132.270052] usb 2-2: New USB device found, idVendor=15d9, idProduct=0a4c

[  132.270060] usb 2-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=1, SerialNumber=0

[  132.270064] usb 2-2: Product:  USB OPTICAL MOUSE

[  132.287730] input:  USB OPTICAL MOUSE as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0/input/input9

[  132.288086] hid-generic 0003:15D9:0A4C.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [ USB OPTICAL MOUSE] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2/input0

[  324.410048] usb 1-3: new high-speed USB device number 5 using ehci-pci

[  324.662641] usb 1-3: New USB device found, idVendor=03f0, idProduct=5607

[  324.662653] usb 1-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[  324.662660] usb 1-3: Product: v210w

[  324.662667] usb 1-3: Manufacturer: HP

[  324.662674] usb 1-3: SerialNumber: AA04012700008831

[  324.663115] usb-storage 1-3:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

[  324.663270] scsi8 : usb-storage 1-3:1.0

[  325.813503] scsi 8:0:0:0: Direct-Access     hp       v210w            1100 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

[  325.814213] sd 8:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

[  325.815246] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] 7831552 512-byte logical blocks: (4.00 GB/3.73 GiB)

[  325.816503] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[  325.816514] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 43 00 00 00

[  325.817767] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] No Caching mode page found

[  325.817776] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  325.822638] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] No Caching mode page found

[  325.822646] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  325.824136]  sdb: sdb1

[  325.828132] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] No Caching mode page found

[  325.828140] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  325.828150] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
```

----------

## DONAHUE

Try  *Quote:*   

> ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

  instead of 

```
DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel
```

 in /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

or the two line equivalent alternate:  *Quote:*   

> ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
> 
> ctrl_interface_group=0

 

the interface is doing fine other than the ctrl_interface and group not parsing.

restart the interface after editing the .conf and try wpa_gui

Sorry I miscopied.

----------

## Newbie_7zxr

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> Try  *Quote:*   ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel  instead of 
> 
> ```
> DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel
> ```
> ...

 

Tnx for your comment. wpa_gui run succesfully.

----------

